

Thousands hit in Tesco.com attack - morphics
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-26171130

======
junto
It wasn't as if Troy Hunt hadn't warned them:

[http://www.troyhunt.com/2012/07/lessons-in-website-
security-...](http://www.troyhunt.com/2012/07/lessons-in-website-security-
anti.html)

[http://www.troyhunt.com/2012/08/why-xss-is-serious-
business-...](http://www.troyhunt.com/2012/08/why-xss-is-serious-business-and-
why.html)

[http://www.gizmodo.co.uk/2012/07/pain-text-password-
storage-...](http://www.gizmodo.co.uk/2012/07/pain-text-password-storage-but-
one-of-tesco-onlines-possible-security-holes/)

[http://www.techweekeurope.co.uk/news/tesco-website-sql-
injec...](http://www.techweekeurope.co.uk/news/tesco-website-sql-
injection-89919)

